# PalmOne Tungsten E2 question



## Chaos Queen (May 2, 2003)

I am trying to add music to the device that I've downloaded from iTunes, but when I try to add it I get either a insufficient rights error or a does not fit error. I've updated all of what was needed. I'm now using RealPlayer v11.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you trying to put songs on your Palm that you bought at the Apple iTunes Store? I didn't think Apple was sharing their DRM methods with anyone, so I don't know how you would get it to play on your Palm.


----------



## Chaos Queen (May 2, 2003)

That's exactly what I was trying to do..thanks for helping me!


----------

